# Rear chirping sounds when hitting bumps



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I notice a slight chirping sound coming from the rear wheels when I go over bumps, even small ones.
(And no it's not a bird). Seems like something my be loose. 

The other noise is a clanking sound when I hit certain bigger bumps or pot holes. It may be related to the E-brake needing an adjustment, but that is another post. 

Any ideas?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PatrickNJ said:


> I notice a slight chirping sound coming from the rear wheels when I go over bumps, even small ones.
> (And no it's not a bird). Seems like something my be loose.
> 
> The other noise is a clanking sound when I hit certain bigger bumps or pot holes. It may be related to the E-brake needing an adjustment, but that is another post.
> ...


Are you sure the sound is coming from the rear of your car. The noise sounds sort of like the noise the GTO get when it has a case of front strut rub. If it is related to the rear is still could be a suspension issue. Also when some GTOs were shipped to the dealer, the dealer failed to remove the shipping blocks from under the car. Get it on a lift to make sure the blocks are not still there.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, I will see what they say.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

It's definately coming from the rear. It not that noticible.
I have had the Goat almost 3 years and I doubt if the shipping blocks are still there. Where are the shipping blocks located. What else could it be?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Squeaky springs, shocks?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Kick or move the tailpipe and see if it`s possibly the exhaust touching somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Where in Jersey do you live?


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Eastern Monmouth County by Red Bank


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

We have a dealer that is just under an hour from you, if you'd like i can give you his contact info and you could set up to have him look at the car.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, go ahead and give me the info.

Thanks


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PatrickNJ said:


> OK, go ahead and give me the info.
> 
> Thanks


Contact Frank...

Rocksand Racing LLC

He's got an open house event on 9/6 you might want to attend.

LS1GTO.com Forums - Rocksand Racing GTG/ Pedders Day....


----------

